# New bike for my boy



## Aaronn (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought I'd post up about the bike I put together for my boys 7th birthday (on the 26th) . It's nothing super special and some of the mods are done just to make it cool for him.

He started rideing trails on his bmx while his mom hiked,she would push it up the hills for him....We then got him a Scott Voltage JR 20 (which is now for sale ) and he's really enjoyed it but has rapidly grown out of it.

I bought an 04 Specialized Hotrock A1 FS comp on craigslist... Heres the list of stuff I've done to it.

I had a front wheel built with a sram disc hub by the local bike shop for,New Hayes cable actuated disc brake set-up,New Avid Levers,New Avid rear V-brakes,New skewers and seat binder (so they'd match),New 40mm gravity stem, Used 
Truvativ riser bar cut to 25",BBG bash guard (removed big ring)...

I did tons of reading on here before I put this one together for him. What I decide from all that reading was that it was most important to keep him on a bike that fit him and performed well. That's why we started with the Scott 20" before this one ,knowing it was only going to last 6 months.........So I'm sure I be building another bike in 6 months or so 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## dieseldork (Oct 20, 2011)

That's sweet!!!! I'm sure he'll be tearing up the trails with that one!!!


----------



## boysan1968 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice work on the bike, your son will love it!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice! I'm sure he'll like it a lot.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

nice! 
after checkin this forum i got a case of hotrock 24 fever. picked up a hotrock 24 7sp for 100 beansjust today. it isnt as heavy as i feared, but do feel the need to tinker... 

thinkin of rebuilding the rear wheel to be a 9speed cassette. i have the shiftes and mech on another bike, but will need to get a new hub and spokes to build up the wheel.


----------



## chriSto72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## scootnandbikin (Dec 6, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## HardRk2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Great lookig bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4kat (Oct 20, 2011)

Thats a awesome bike that will make him smile time after time…wicked!!…


----------



## YouAin'tGotJack (Jan 23, 2012)

nice!


----------

